# 1986 Quadra-Fire 3000 Aladdin Valley ... help!



## damedic (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello Forum,

Newbie to the forum (just joined), and Noob-e to wood stoves.

My father in law had used one for almost 40 years and I understood a little when over there as he explained a few things how this thing works.  As usual, I didn't pay that much attention, but nodded my head and provided a few uh-huh's.

Anyway, he passed a few months ago (unexpectedly) and we are currently in the process of fixing up the house as my wife & I desire to purchase it... buy out her other 2 sisters.  The above mentioned stove is in this home.  Wow, the fire brick is toast!  Literally! Maybe 3/8" thick on the middle ones and the side ones were crumbling and cracked.  The glass door is black.  And the door closes loosely with very little tightness.  That is what i saw, now for my questions that I need your expertise on!  Have been reading the forum posts for a little while & I sense there are many who "Know their Stuff"!!  I would like to ask for your help.
Trying to locate any kind of information what so ever, is very difficult.  I have yet to locate anything online!

What size door gasket for this stove?
Is it Rope style or Flat?

When i install the new firebrick, should i seal up the cracks (seams & corners) with refractory mortar?
and in addition, should I place a little on the back side to keep them from moving?

Can I and How, do you clean the glass so it is clear again?
If not, where do i purchase a new glass piece?

Where can I get an Owners Manual or one similar? To provide me operation tips/what are the 2 levers for?
And Lastly... this is an old farm house home about 100 years old or so.  I think the exterior walls have been insulated, with blown in insulation from what i remember?  2 story about a total of 2200 Sq. Ft.  This stove has an option for "Dedicated" fresh air supply directly to the stove?  For Mobile Home use.  Would it be feasible to do this anyway, even if it is not a mobile home?

Thank you so much in advance for your expertise, knowledge & experience.  And sincere gratitude to all of you who take the time to sit at your computers and answer questions which may be redundant at times : )
Have a very pleasant day!


----------

